# Show your straps of color.



## Paul in SC

A strap can do so much for a watch, don’t you agree? I like a good bracelet as much as the next guy but a strap can change the looks and still keep your favorite looking fresh. 
Show the straps you have exhibiting color and if you don’t mind, what brand or where to find them. The info we need to search for the same strap. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## Delugs

100% agree! I've lost count of how many folks have told us that they have renewed interest in a watch after switching up the strap. We've been working with the watch community to develop the Strap Guide to really showcase how watches can look with different straps.


----------



## Melissakis

The best strap I have is this greyish/blueish custom made from a WW2 Luftwaffe canvas strap. I think it compliments the spirit of the watch.
I have a similar grey/yellow stitched made from the same guy and some others that look good on this watch, but I just can't stop wearing this.


----------



## nk.technical

Delugs said:


> 100% agree! I've lost count of how many folks have told us that they have renewed interest in a watch after switching up the strap. We've been working with the watch community to develop the Strap Guide to really showcase how watches can look with different straps.
> 
> View attachment 16657232
> View attachment 16657233
> View attachment 16657234


I was just playing around with this strap guide yesterday. Really well done, the best I've seen with many watch heads available to preview. Actually on the verge of purchasing that grey nubuck strap in the first photo...

Anyway, this week I've been trying this Smiths Everest Expedition on a few different straps. The first is a blue elastic para-style strap from Nørth Straps, I have a few of these and they're super comfortable. The second is a generic brown leather strap. And the third is a zuludiver marine nationale green/red (almost orange) strap from WatchGecko. All three do different things with the dial that I like. The watch looks so plain on the bracelet, I much prefer adding some color with a strap!


----------



## tommy_boy

OEM










Pattini. PATTINI These are configurable to fit your wrist such that the buckle pin is in the middle hole.


----------



## BillyJack

Agree with you 100% OP. Recently picked up this Islander and just the subtle orange in the strap made a huge difference in bringing out and tying together the seconds hand. [cheap strap from amazon]












And this is probably more of a strap absent of color but it took a 15+ year old Seamaster and made it weekend ready. [Zealande FKM Vulcanized Rubber Strap]


----------



## StufflerMike

Just some more or less colourful straps


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Nokie




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Pallet Spoon

I have a few colors ...


----------



## GlasIsGreen

Straps of colour you say? I think that pretty much describes all of mine!

Regrettably I cannot provide info on sourcing most of them; they are typically hunted down from obscure/ random sellers, or scavenged off broken discarded watches.


----------



## OogieBoogie




----------



## Ayreonaut

Rios1931 Avenue from ebay









ISOfrane









Zealande


----------



## 383prr




----------



## Rodentman

A Vintager Butterpat on my PAM1305...


----------



## OogieBoogie

... Mrs Oogie has many bright colours, but I'll only post this one of hers:


----------



## JSchinasi




----------



## Paul in SC

My Damasko DS-30 on a ISOfrane


----------



## FREG

Delugs said:


> 100% agree! I've lost count of how many folks have told us that they have renewed interest in a watch after switching up the strap. We've been working with the watch community to develop the Strap Guide to really showcase how watches can look with different straps.
> 
> View attachment 16657232
> View attachment 16657233
> View attachment 16657234


sorry but just had to say that that Grand Seiko looks amazing on that strap, may i ask from where the picture is? edit: looked through the strap guide so question answered, would also be cool to have some wrist shots in the guide: but a very nice watch mostly see it on a bracelet


----------



## Stelwick

Blue cork from Martu Leather.


----------



## Vincent_Diesel

Dressin' it down. Enjoying a brew.


----------



## BallBearings

These two really jumped out for me.
who Makes/sells these straps?
Edit; I see you have them on the site linked. Thanks


----------



## Teeuu

Rios 1931 "Nature" buffalo leather


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Paul in SC

zuludiver FKM


----------



## farcry33




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## cleger

Melissakis said:


> The best strap I have is this greyish/blueish custom made from a WW2 Luftwaffe canvas strap. I think it compliments the spirit of the watch.
> I have a similar grey/yellow stitched made from the same guy and some others that look good on this watch, but I just can't stop wearing this.


Who's the guy?


----------



## falika




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Orsoni

Orange Stingray from Aaron Bespoke










Red silicone from Hirsch Straps


----------



## Sugman

Not necessarily colorful on the front of the strap, but the splash of color added by the back makes a difference.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Blue Gator by Aaron Bespoke with Piotr buckle.



















Green shark by Kostas
















Beaver tail by Dirty South Straps 




















Yellow shark by Kostas


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Brown on brown calf by Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## virag.albert




----------

